# Facebook on gc1



## stonent (May 29, 2012)

Is anyone else getting Facebook freezing even after a full 3x wipe and flash ? I'm getting freezing of the phone constantly even without opening it. Already did fix perms from cwm no luck. If you open fb it sits at the blue screen. If you open task manager it eventually pegs the CPU and crashes. The stack trace says can't find guava 10.0.1 Dex lock


----------

